# So... Magnetsss



## Hardtail1969 (3/1/17)

So i was watching this whole video online, of a guy mixing some juices up, and i noticed his mixer...

so i have decided to make my own one.

i have the magnets, motors, switches, and i just need to steal one of the kids sandwich boxes...

I shall report back as soon as i am done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So i was watching this whole video online, of a guy mixing some juices up, and i noticed his mixer...
> 
> so i have decided to make my own one.
> 
> ...



Mixing joose in a Paw Patrol lunchbox ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (3/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> Mixing joose in a Paw Patrol lunchbox ?



I shall have to call it "Buzz" or maybe "Barbie"? Sadly no paw patrol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mogwai79 (3/1/17)

?


----------

